# 2022 Tiguan Error - Lane Assist current not available



## DanJinCA (Jan 12, 2022)

Hello,

Picked up a new 2022 Tiguan SEL R-Line yesterday. I keep getting "Lane Assist currently not available" warning messages and as a result ACC/Travel Assist don't work either. Anyone experienced this?

Thanks!


----------



## my1stvwtiguan (Dec 20, 2021)

I had that warning once, but that was driven during a snow storm, so the snow pretty much covered front radar and other cameras. It happened to me after the first week. But the system resets after the restart and all is good.

Sometimes, the system would randomly picks up signals for the sides collision warnings when coming to a slow down before a right turn.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

DanJinCA said:


> Hello,
> 
> Picked up a new 2022 Tiguan SEL R-Line yesterday. I keep getting "Lane Assist currently not available" warning messages and as a result ACC/Travel Assist don't work either. Anyone experienced this?
> 
> Thanks!


Turn off the car, open and close door, go into Menu, Assist Systems, toggle off the features and re-enable. Turn the car back on, don't touch your steering wheel controls. Also be aware that if you try and enable the features while the vehicle is not on by touching the steering controls the warning will appear on the dash and not go away until you shut off the engine, open the door and get back in, start the engine, put in drive and are in motion.

I can re-create the EXACT issue you're having if I attempt to enable the lane assist while parked with the engine off. Try what I mentioned and see if your system turns on. You can enable it in your center cluster in the ACC Lane Assist view by pressing the up arrows on your steering wheel. Do this in motion and check the boxes with the okay button. See if they turn on.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Didn't someone complain about this ONLY when they did a remote start?


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

Curious where you are located, mine disabled when it got covered in a winter storm, cleared it off both VW badge in front (radar) and the camera view (upper windshield). It automatically re enables. Annoying part was VW Carnet sees it as a “engine error/warning” and does not let the vehicles remote start when it’s disabled and you turn off the engine before it gets ability to re enable. Other times intermittently it’s disabled when driving due to likely sun glare at the time it was always sunny with glaring even if not necessarily glare in your direct vision.


----------



## DanJinCA (Jan 12, 2022)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Turn off the car, open and close door, go into Menu, Assist Systems, toggle off the features and re-enable. Turn the car back on, don't touch your steering wheel controls. Also be aware that if you try and enable the features while the vehicle is not on by touching the steering controls the warning will appear on the dash and not go away until you shut off the engine, open the door and get back in, start the engine, put in drive and are in motion.
> 
> I can re-create the EXACT issue you're having if I attempt to enable the lane assist while parked with the engine off. Try what I mentioned and see if your system turns on. You can enable it in your center cluster in the ACC Lane Assist view by pressing the up arrows on your steering wheel. Do this in motion and check the boxes with the okay button. See if they turn on.


Oh nice! I’ll definitely try this. I had no idea what the hell I was doing yesterday. I didn’t even know how to get into the Assist menu from the steering wheel. Huge help! This forum has been so great. Really appreciate everyone here!


----------



## DanJinCA (Jan 12, 2022)

O-Deer said:


> Curious where you are located, mine disabled when it got covered in a winter storm, cleared it off both VW badge in front (radar) and the camera view (upper windshield). It automatically re enables. Annoying part was VW Carnet sees it as a “engine error/warning” and does not let the vehicles remote start when it’s disabled and you turn off the engine before it gets ability to re enable. Other times intermittently it’s disabled when driving due to likely sun glare at the time it was always sunny with glaring even if not necessarily glare in your direct vision.


I’m in San Francisco. It was clear and t-shirt weather so I guess sun glare if anything!


----------



## DanJinCA (Jan 12, 2022)

DanJinCA said:


> Oh nice! I’ll definitely try this. I had no idea what the hell I was doing yesterday. I didn’t even know how to get into the Assist menu from the steering wheel. Huge help! This forum has been so great. Really appreciate everyone here!


I can't seem to resolve the constant "Lane Assist currently not available" error messages. Before driving back from the office this evening, I toggled it off and on before the drive home. About 10 min into the drive the error message popped up. I think it has popped up on every drive, including after I left the dealer with the new car on Saturday. I'm going to email the service manager where I bought the car (San Jose) for any other ideas and made an appointment for Thursday morning at VW San Francisco since I'm not driving an hour to the selling dealer for this. I'm going away on Thursday for the weekend so I'll leave it with them for a few days to look into this. We'll see if it persists between now and Thursday...


----------



## DanJinCA (Jan 12, 2022)

DanJinCA said:


> I can't seem to resolve the constant "Lane Assist currently not available" error messages. Before driving back from the office this evening, I toggled it off and on before the drive home. About 10 min into the drive the error message popped up. I think it has popped up on every drive, including after I left the dealer with the new car on Saturday. I'm going to email the service manager where I bought the car (San Jose) for any other ideas and made an appointment for Thursday morning at VW San Francisco since I'm not driving an hour to the selling dealer for this. I'm going away on Thursday for the weekend so I'll leave it with them for a few days to look into this. We'll see if it persists between now and Thursday...


Got the Tiguan back today from the dealer. They "interrogated the vehicle and found faults for internal malfunction of the left side steering buttons. Performed test drive and found that when hand was resting on left side buttons the fault was triggered". They think the issue is being caused by the steering wheel controls and will be replacing them when the parts come in. They indicated that because the vehicle is so new, they reported the issue to VW corporate technical support and are following their direction. Hopefully when the parts are replaced, no more tech related issues for a while!


----------



## TALBERT (11 mo ago)

DanJinCA said:


> Got the Tiguan back today from the dealer. They "interrogated the vehicle and found faults for internal malfunction of the left side steering buttons. Performed test drive and found that when hand was resting on left side buttons the fault was triggered". They think the issue is being caused by the steering wheel controls and will be replacing them when the parts come in. They indicated that because the vehicle is so new, they reported the issue to VW corporate technical support and are following their direction. Hopefully when the parts are replaced, no more tech related issues for a while!


How is it going for you so far? Did replacing the controls fix the issue? I am having the same issue and because of this post I specifically tested mine without touching the controls on the wheel after setting cruise. About 10 mins in, the error happened again. For both regular cruise and adaptive.


----------



## DanJinCA (Jan 12, 2022)

TALBERT said:


> How is it going for you so far? Did replacing the controls fix the issue? I am having the same issue and because of this post I specifically tested mine without touching the controls on the wheel after setting cruise. About 10 mins in, the error happened again. For both regular cruise and adaptive.


I'm actually still waiting for the parts to come in and for them to replace the steering wheel controls. 

This has been very odd. I get the error message very seldom now. I'm not sure if the sensors have simply calibrated themselves because I did read that they self-calibrate or maybe I'm just not resting my hand on the steering wheel controls which the dealer seemed to think is the problem. I drive naturally and don't try to avoid anything. Nonetheless, I will let them change the controls as was suggested by VW corporate. Initially I was getting the error message every singe time I drive. I can remember the last time I got the error and I leave Lane Assist on.

Is your vehicle new???


----------



## TALBERT (11 mo ago)

DanJinCA said:


> I'm actually still waiting for the parts to come in and for them to replace the steering wheel controls.
> 
> This has been very odd. I get the error message very seldom now. I'm not sure if the sensors have simply calibrated themselves because I did read that they self-calibrate or maybe I'm just not resting my hand on the steering wheel controls which the dealer seemed to think is the problem. I drive naturally and don't try to avoid anything. Nonetheless, I will let them change the controls as was suggested by VW corporate. Initially I was getting the error message every singe time I drive. I can remember the last time I got the error and I leave Lane Assist on.
> 
> Is your vehicle new???


Hmm. It's every single drive for me right now and always about 10 mins into using cruise. We got it new with 6 miles, it started doing this around 1500 miles and we just crossed 3000. Scheduled for service some time in March...


----------



## DanJinCA (Jan 12, 2022)

This has gotten so ridiculous. I dropped off the Tiguan today to finally have the steering wheel controls replaced when the part came in. I got into the car and immediately noticed that the Travel Assist and distance control buttons no longer light up and my car just doesn't have Travel Assist any longer. They told me to come back tomorrow which will be my third trip for the same issue. Now I'm wondering if they installed buttons for a car without Travel Assist...can't find any info about part 1EA-959-442-E-KVQ. I don't think I will ever buy a new car from a dealer which is not the dealer I will service it at as I'm sure the selling dealer would think this is a bigger deal...


----------



## TALBERT (11 mo ago)

Luckily we will be going to the selling dealer. I have an appointment Wednesday and will update you and the thread. The driver assist is completely useless at this point and throws an error almost immediately. They said they had not yet heard of any issues with the system. I explained the issue thoroughly. We will see what happens.


----------



## DanJinCA (Jan 12, 2022)

Good luck! I'm hoping that somehow they just need to turn active cruise control and Travel Assist "back on" tomorrow AM...


----------



## DanJinCA (Jan 12, 2022)

The new steering wheel button set they used to replace the defective button set was apparently also defective, so they are ordering a replacement part and I will visit the dealer for the 4th time for this issue lol


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

Lmao did they tell you that? I smell a less then experienced/dedicated repair tech.


----------



## DanJinCA (Jan 12, 2022)

O-Deer said:


> Lmao did they tell you that? I smell a less then experienced/dedicated repair tech.


They did...the tech that did the work said there were no fault codes and all the buttons were working after he installed it. Who knows!

On a positive note, the same tech showed me how to use regular old cruise control. I was under the impression that my option with ACC or Travel Assist. So something good came out of this visit...


----------



## rjlem (Dec 9, 2015)

DanJinCA said:


> They did...the tech that did the work said there were no fault codes and all the buttons were working after he installed it. Who knows!
> 
> On a positive note, the same tech showed me how to use *regular old cruise control*. I was under the impression that my option with ACC or Travel Assist. So something good came out of this visit...


Will the "radar" portion of the CC work on that setting?


----------



## DanJinCA (Jan 12, 2022)

rjlem said:


> Will the "radar" portion of the CC work on that setting?


It won't. There are three levels of cruise control:

1) regular old CC with no radar
2) Active CC with radar
3) Travel Assist which has radar and steering assist

When you engage ACC, in the driver assist menu of the digital cockpit, use the buttons on the right side of the steering wheel to toggle down and change to CC form ACC. I didn't even know this was possible and I don't think the manual indicates it. Also, I've seen online people discuss that there's no way to have regular CC. So good to know...


----------



## TALBERT (11 mo ago)

Finally my update.

Issue kept occuring about 10 mins into any given trip. Finally had my service appointment today, and upon arrival they admitted that there is a new (very new) recall on the infotainment system. Apparently there have been a ton of people with the issue we are having. They did a software update and sent me on my way, no charge. I will post another update if it begins to fail again.

You should inquire about a refund now that there is a recall on it.

Edit: they now also state they need to replace the steering wheel buttons. My best guess is that the software update did not fix it alone.


----------



## DanJinCA (Jan 12, 2022)

Interesting. I’m still waiting for the second set of steering wheel buttons to come in. I also got a letter in the mail today about service action 91Di about an infotainment system software update. Maybe this is the new recall you’re referring to.


----------



## TALBERT (11 mo ago)

91Di sounds right. It was for the infotainment system anyway. I ended up not needing buttons, the system update fixed it. I've put another 500 miles on with no issue. Good luck


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I had to take my 21 to the dealer (Last Thursday) for Software Update 91*DC*.
I was told that with the new update I should be able to get future updates OTA.

I asked if the OTA update would be using the CarNet hardware and they confirmed.
As flaky as CarNet is, I'm expecting that I'll be headed to the dealer for future updates....

Bob. 🤡


----------



## GMIKEG (10 mo ago)

Good Morning - My travel assist error keep reoccurring randomly "Travel assist unavailable" - I keep receiving while driving ?!? If anyone can give input much appreciated

System Information
Hardware: H56
Software: 0813


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

GMIKEG said:


> Good Morning - My travel assist error keep reoccurring randomly "Travel assist unavailable" - I keep receiving while driving ?!? If anyone can give input much appreciated
> 
> System Information
> Hardware: H56
> Software: 0813


Happened with mine, bring to the dealership to run the codes, mine needed a new steering wheel to fix the travel assist issue on a 22.


----------



## dangxiii (Feb 19, 2010)

GMIKEG said:


> Good Morning - My travel assist error keep reoccurring randomly "Travel assist unavailable" - I keep receiving while driving ?!? If anyone can give input much appreciated
> 
> System Information
> Hardware: H56
> Software: 0813


Mine does the same every few start ups. I just turn off and start again and then works fine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

